# Mitsubishi i



## Jon (Jun 18, 2008)

I joined this forum three years ago when I bought a 2001 swift wanting to convert to an EV. I followed Mr, Baker's conversion but never had the guts to convert my Suzuki. I wanted AC, lithium, highway speeds. I figured it would cost nearly 20 grand so I balked. So call me a wimp.
Then I tested a little i-MiEV. It was everything I wanted the from the Suzuki. I was so impressed that I bought it. The best part is that the with the tax credit and no sales tax, Washington St, it didn't cost significantly more than converting the Suzuki. The owner of the dealership where I bought called and told me I was their first EV buyer. I wonder why these little 4 door Smart cars aren't selling better.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

very cool, I haven't seen one of those in person yet but they look pretty slick on paper (or on the web, as the case may be). They aren't selling better because the cost of gas is still less than the cost of stress of doing something different and unknown.

as mom says, that is strange and new, and must be feared!


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I wish I lived in oregon so I could shop in WA. And maybe still work in TX...


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

I test-drove one. The handling was good.

Problem is that I'm 6'1" with long legs. That did not work.

It's a subcompact. So you can either have people in the back, or some cargo, not both.

They have zero advertising.


----------



## Tm PV1 (Jun 5, 2010)

I test drove one of these, as well. Loved it. Loved it so much that I'm planning on buying one next March (waiting until after winter to see how owners report winter performance and when I have some more money saved up). I was so close to pulling the trigger on the solar car, but I saw this and figured the extra $2,500 would be worth an OEM EV. If you have a local Mitsubishi dealer that has one, DRIVE IT! You can probably get a good deal on one right now. They drive suprisingly well, maybe even better than the LEAF. They can travel 60-80 miles on a charge, are almost as efficient as the EV1, and are available nationwide. More info is available at http://myimiev.com .

As to why they don't sell better, lack of advertising and the perception of an impractical, slow, and unsafe electric car, which the i-MiEV definitely is not. It is as safe as a LEAF or Volt, practical as any other car, and fast enough to get you in trouble.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

The nice thing about this car is that the battery chemistry has a pretty long cycle life, so it might be worthwhile to pick up a used example in a couple years.


----------



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

I called the Mitsubishi dealer in Scottsdale today because their web site says that they have the all electric Mitsubishi. I was directed to sales. When I asked if they had one I could drive the sales person said they don't keep them charged up. Before he could go into whatever he had cooked up I thanked him and hung up. By contrast I had no problem driving the Ford Focus.

P.S. Today I went to Mark Mitsubishi in Scottsdale. They had five in stock. Three of them were plugged into to wimpy-assed 110volt cable that comes with the car. No stage-2 chargers in sight. No wonder they don't have one charged up for a test drive. The one guy assigned to be the EV salesman wasn't there today. What do you wanna bet the employees are taking them home at night, then only charging them up at work during the day. When the I-Mevs aren't up front next to the street plugged into a stage two port then the dealer is not really putting their best EV foot forward. I'd love to be a fly on the wall at their sales meeting.


----------



## Tm PV1 (Jun 5, 2010)

That's a pretty bad dealer experience. The first dealer I went to wanted me to fill out a credit app just to take an extended test drive. I went to another dealer about 45 miles away. No questions asked, walked in the door, said I was looking at the i, salesman grabbed the keys, and away we went in one of the service department's MiEV's. The car I bought was on the floor. After fighting with the banks to get financing, we went back down to the dealer and picked the car up. Drove it right off the showroom floor. Ended up getting $6,000 off. 

I've since put 900 miles on the car, nearly all on the level 1 120 VAC cord that comes with the car. Wonderful little car. It rides nice, drives smooth and easy, super easy to park, and I get 60-70 miles per charge. I drove the car in the snow twice, and with the stability control on, it is next to impossible to get the car sideways. Turn it off, and it's a different story, although still easy to maintain control. I'll add it to the forum's garage soon.


----------



## Tm PV1 (Jun 5, 2010)

A year and a half later with the I (now the i-MiEV), and it has been an absolutely wonderful car. Low maintenance, no range issues, and running just as well as always. The only snag has been the Dunlop tires wearing out very quickly. I have 15,700 miles on, and already have new tires on the front while in the process of replacing the rear.


----------



## Carnut1100 (Jan 13, 2015)

I bought one of these ex demonstrator, now have over 20,000 kilometres on it. 
My wife bought one ex demo as well...we only put it up for sale when a new baby gave us need for five seats...
Sadly, before it sold it was rear ended causing much damage.... 
We are probably taking a smaller settlement and retaining salvage, going to use it as a conversion donor.


----------



## rtz (Jul 3, 2013)

Any news on the 2015 model? Seems Mitsu is running out of steam.


----------



## miev 1 (Jan 22, 2015)

As you can tell from my username, I am a proud owner of the Mitsubishi i-Miev.

Picked it up few months ago ('12 with 2k on it) and we love it. Wife gets most of the time. We fight over who gets it. We also have a suv.

So: I love this car. Get 60-70 miles range and charge overnight on still 110v. In the extreme cold, it uses more charge, so next season might have charger refit for 220v. If you blast the heat, it will pretty much half your mileage. Best to modulate the fan control as that has a big impact on range. Plus is heated seat - at least for driver.

We use it around town, but can fit my whole family (4 - 2 adults, 2 kids and I am 6', plus dog in back). And snow has not been over the top yet, so it has been fine.

The only cons: My wife does not like shifting gate. Is notched like an old Jag, so hard to get into reverse? Not sure why they did that. And for me, I want the seat to go back one more notch. I will look into this soon - or move the stop back. It is just a little close for someone my size.

Oh, and the dealer knew nothing - well was used and Chevy. Tried to test drive and sales guy said it was not charged. Mechanic yelled at him, and brought it around. Had 30 miles range on it. They just don't know. Test drove, checked charger, and brought it home that day. Only paid 9k for it.
It's a beauty.


----------



## miev 1 (Jan 22, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/cVXuuIA9c0HESnlww_MgD3I8v3h4s68g4gUwW-omt3A


Well, trying to paste photo, but just showing link?











There we go! 3rd time is a charm. Life on the internet is no fun without pictures!!
Maiden voyage back to Chicago. Had to do a little pre-charge 20 miles over in next town at a homeowners residence in order to make it the next day to Chicago.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

16 kWh pack and a 47 kW (60 hp) 3-phase motor, they run great and feel roomy and bigger inside that they look from the outside (huge windshield).


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Miev speed vs range chart*

Based upon 2578 lbs, 0.35 Cd, 0.01 Crr, here is power required at a given speed and a first crack (upper limit with no losses) at a range esti-to-mater for the 'fuel' gage.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Miev speed vs range chart*

That looks about right...my 2001 Swift is about 2260 lb, 0.32 Cd, 19.5 ft^2 x sect area, Crr = 0.014 (roll down test), and uses about 10.3 kW at 55 mph, 12.5 kW at 60 mph, 15.0 kW at 65 mph on level ground with tires at 36 psi.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

*Mitsubishi i pack removal procedure*

Good info with pictures:

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM442656/RCRIT-13E031-4590.pdf


----------



## Tm PV1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Glad to see so many folks here with i-MiEVs. I'm coming up on 3 years of ownership, and still smile every time I drive it. In January of 2015, I picked up a second i-MiEV, used, for $10,300. 

I'm near 30,000 miles on my first i-MiEV, but I did have the battery replaced at 21,000 miles due to a failed cell. I was without the car for three weeks, but I had the second i-MiEV to keep driving. The battery was totally covered under warranty, I now have a new battery (and gained 5 miles of range), plus the warranty on most i-MiEV batteries was extended from 8 years to 10 years, good for 100,000 miles.

It's a shame that only 2,200 were sold in the US. Mitsubishi has nobody to blame except themselves for failing to market the car. Since its launch, I've heard exactly one commercial, and that was a local dealer trying to get rid of the couple he had. A week later, those cars were sold.

Except for my battery issue, maintenance remains to be the windshield wipers, washer fluid, tires, and recalls. Every once in a while, I have to stomp the brake pedal to get the rust off the rotors.


----------

